# about to buy a 240



## meathead1986 (Jan 6, 2010)

:newbie:

I'm in the pross of buying a 95 240 SX se manual with my taxes and was wondering if there is anything on the car i should look at before I buy it... like common problems. I know these cars have a reputation for being phenominally reliable but i really dont know much about them and i've always wanted one... anything?


----------



## nissan-vert (Feb 13, 2010)

I have had one for the last ten years. great car! 




QUOTE=meathead1986;1297393]:newbie:

I'm in the pross of buying a 95 240 SX se manual with my taxes and was wondering if there is anything on the car i should look at before I buy it... like common problems. I know these cars have a reputation for being phenominally reliable but i really dont know much about them and i've always wanted one... anything?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

just the usual stuff to look for.... service records. mileage, etc etc... 

what, if any; mods have been done.. those kinds of things

please let us know what your looking at before ya buy...


----------

